# Red Tip Photinia



## OQF (Dec 1, 2003)

My family and I operate a quail farm in Southwest Oklahoma. We would like to plant about 200 feet of screen on one end of our property. The local nursery suggested Fraiser's Photinia. Researching on the internet turned up a lot of bad publicity about this plant. The main problem seems to be some sort of leaf disease. After looking at the plant at the nursery I have seen quite a few in my area and have even stopped and visited with some of the owners. I have yet to find one of them that has anything bad to say about the plants that they own. Some of then have had them for as long as 15 years with no problems. Is all this bad press correct or has the photinia gotten a bad rap. I thought maybe someone on this forum could shed some light on the subject.


----------



## OQF (Dec 1, 2003)

I appreciate the response. One of the reasons we were looking at the red tip is because of the fast growth rate. Do you think six feet apart on the plants will work? We will be taking care of the plants ourselves.


----------



## Toddppm (Dec 1, 2003)

I don't know about your area but around here the more you leave them alone the better. They start having problems when you try to shear them to keep them a certain size or when they're in a bad location with bad circulation. When they get the leaf spot problems they are useless as a screen because they drop almost all of their leaves!


----------



## OQF (Dec 1, 2003)

These plants will not be sheared. They will be planted on top of a terrace at the end of a field with plenty of sun and air. From what I am hearing so far it sounds like they are not as bad as they sound.


----------



## ORclimber (Dec 1, 2003)

Photinia grown in full sun should work great for what you want. We get the leaf spot problems here due to frequent spring rains, but some plants don't seem affected. IMO shade is a more common enemy to photinia than the leaf spot.


----------



## jimmyq (Dec 11, 2003)

seems like moisture is the culprit for the leaf spot around here, we grow some in a greenhouse, some in the field.. the field rarely shows signs of spot while the greenhouse grown ones ALWAYS get the dang spots and dieback. Moisture seems key. Keep them well ventilated and in the sun as best you can and you should do finely.


----------



## OQF (Dec 11, 2003)

Thanks Paul. One of the guys pointed out that if the plants are left alone they will do better. After talking to our local gardening guru she told me the same thing. She also was of the opinion that shearing the plants was a big part of the disease. Something about the shearing makes too much fast new growth which is very favorable for the leaf spot. Anyway they are in the ground and we will see how they do.


----------



## coffeecraver (Dec 25, 2003)

Photinia
Photinia x fraseri
PROBLEM:
Entomosporium Leaf Spot
Causal Agent: Entomosporium maculatum 
Hosts: Red tip photinia species. 

Symptoms: Tiny circular, red spots on both the upper and lower surfaces of young expanding leaves. Leaf spots on the mature leaves have black to gray centers with a distinctive deep red to maroon margin.

On heavily diseased leaves, the spots merge, forming large, irregular blotches. Tiny black specks, fruiting bodies of the fungus, are often found in the center of each leaf spot. Light infections usually cause little more than cosmetic damage, while severe infections often result in early and heavy leaf drop. Severe defoliation not only slows growth but also increases plant sensitivity to environmental and cultural stresses. 

Masses of spores are released from the diseased areas from late winter through much of the growing season. These spores are spread to healthy foliage by a combination of splashing water and wind. The wetter the spring, the more severe the spotting and shedding of leaves. 

Control: Purchase plants showing no symptoms of Entomosporium leaf spot. Do not locate new plantings near established diseased plants. If possible, collect and discard fallen diseased leaves, an important source of fungal spores. Currently, no selections of red tip photinia are resistant to Entomosporium leaf spot but fungicides can provide effective protection. Apply fungicides from the bud break until all new foliage has matured.. 
Several fungicides may also be help in the management of leaf spot in the landscape. 


Fungicides Recommended for Entomosporium Leaf Spot Control

Fungicide Rate per gallon Rate per 100 gallons 
Banner 1 tsp. 12-20 fl. oz. 
Daconil 2787 75W* 1 1/2 tbs. 1 1/2 lb. 
Daconil 2787 4.1F 2/3 tbs. 2 pt. 
Chlorothalonil* see label see label 
Fore 80W 3/4 tbs. 1 1/2 lb. 
Bayeleton 25W** 2 tsp. 1/2 - 1.0 lb. 
Funginex EC* see label see label 

*Available in small packages. 
**Repeated applications may cause some injury.

This disease is very difficult to control after plants are severely infected. During extended cool, wet periods, protective sprays may be necessary. Where leaf spot is a problem, applications of one of the above fungicides should begin as new growth starts in the spring with additional sprays at 10 - 14 day intervals until mid-June. Make applications at 10 day intervals during cool, wet periods and at 14 day intervals during drier periods. Fungicide applications should not be necessary during hot, dry periods. It may also be helpful to make 3-4 applications from mid-October to late November if wet weather prevails.


----------

